# Can I show a Nigerian with a floppy ear from injury? - Graphic pic



## KellyHM (Apr 17, 2011)

Let me start by saying that her ear flops because of an injury.  She was attacked by dogs last month and her neck now looks like Frankenstein, although it has healed very nicely.  Her right ear had some nerve damage and no longer stands as erect as the other one.  Does this mean she can't be shown?  She already has her Jr. Championship and I would really like to finish her out.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a doe with a broken tail, kinked...and she still pins her class and has RCH titles.  If it's an injury - an obvious injury - she will be deducted points but it wouldn't be the end of her show career.


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 17, 2011)

These are now all white scars, but I'm assuming it will be pretty obvious that it is from an injury.  I'm having LA done next month, so hopefully they don't mind the scars.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 17, 2011)

Daaannnng...poor thing.  Yeah I'd say they'll be understanding. LAs are one on one, you'll have a chance to explain.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 17, 2011)

Ohh... that poor girl. Glad to know she is healing nicely, aside from the nerve damage to the one ear.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow I'm not into showing so no advice there. I just want to say that's a lucky goat to have survived such an attack. She looks like she's healed great. Whether or not she wins she's a champ!


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, she's pretty lucky.  The dogs killed another of my Nigerians and a Nubian.  The only other injury this one had was a couple bites to the top of the udder, near the rear attachment.  That whole area was filled with subcutaneous emphysema (air) and now that it's gone her udder seems to tip forward (teats pointing front) more than it did before.  I'm hoping it will correct itself eventually.  She still produces milk like a champ though!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW. That's truly amazing that she milked thru such an injury. I think I remember reading about your dog attack. Very sorry you lost the other goats.


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 19, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> WOW. That's truly amazing that she milked thru such an injury. I think I remember reading about your dog attack. Very sorry you lost the other goats.


She actually wasn't milking yet when she was attacked.  She ended up aborting her kids 2 days later...only 12 days before her due date.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got a doe who takes home ribbons with only one side of her udder working. She lost one half to mastitis before I got her. She's got two ADGA championship legs, and a linear appraisal of 90. The last time I showed her, the judge asked me if she'd had mastitis, and I said yes, and he said it was a shame and placed her anyway.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 21, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> PattySh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, even more sad.  I am so glad that she is doing well now.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> PattySh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be pressing charges and having the owner of the dog (if it has one) pay for the vet bills from treatment, cost of losing the kids, breeding fees, and be generally pretty PO'd at them for a while I'm sure.


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 25, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> KellyHM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is I don't know what dogs did it.  I have more than one neighbor with dogs that run loose in the neighborhood.  One of my dogs was outside when it happened, so I'm not even positive that he didn't help...he's never messed with them before, but now I supervise him any time he's outside just in case.


----------

